# middle name to go with Clara



## hannpin

As title suggests we have named our newest daughter, who is yet to arrive, Clara. Just stuck on a middle name

So far we have talked about Clara Belle or Clara Bow but they both seem a bit too girly iykwim.

any suggestions whould be greatfully recieved. 

Oh an surname starts with an O if that makes any difference


----------



## discoclare

Clara Eloise
Clara Faith
Clara Maeve
Clara Kate
Clara Isabel
Clara Violet
Clara Willow
Clara Thandie
Clara Ivy
Clara Iris
Clara May
Clara Seren
Clara Daisy
Clara Rose
Clara Grace
Clara Poppy
Clara Paige
Clara Lynn
Clara Maisie
Clara Scarlett
Clara June
Clara Astrid
Clara Helene
Clara Caitlyn
Clara Briony
Clara Bronwyn
Clara Edie
Clara Eve
Clara Gwen
Clara Lucy


----------



## tashyluv

lea, leigh. I like one sylible


----------



## vixxen

I quite like Clara Jane together.


----------



## Lilicat

Clara Rose
Clara Isabelle 
Clara Annabelle 
Clara Jasmine
Clara Elizabeth
Clara Louise
Clara Tamsin
Clara Josephine


----------



## Mickey1994

Clara is beautiful!

Clara Sophie
Clara Bethany
Clara Macy
Clara Elaine
Clara Mabel
Clara Margaret


----------



## MrsPoodle

Clara Mary
Clara Jane
Clara May
Clara Nicole
Clara Louise
Clara Kay
Clara Molly
Clara Polly
Clara Holly


----------



## Mummy2B21

I would go for Clara Jane


----------



## MrsPoodle

Clara Jasmine


----------



## AmberDW

Clara skylar

Clara belle


----------



## sowanted

Are you using Clara like CLARE-uh (more North American) or like CLAR-uh (more English)?

If CLARE-uh, I like:
Clara Jane

If CLAR-uh, I like:
Clara Eloise (CEO...headed for high places!, no pressure)
Clara Isabelle/Isobel

Nice name...whichever pronunciation you've picked!
PS. I do not like Clara Belle. I can't place it but somehow I'm reminded of a cartoon cow...not good.


----------

